# Dell Inspiron 1545 RAM Upgrade



## vraeleragon

*[SOLVED] Dell Inspiron 1545 Memory Upgrade*

Hi, I bought my Inspiron 1545 2 years ago. I'm wondering if the RAM is upgradable to 2x4GB (8GB). In the dell store, it says that the maximum ram for my system is 4GB, although I found a bunch of sites explaining about changing it to 8GB. This site RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com even has a system scanner that tells me that I can upgrade my system to 2x4GB ram.
So which one should I trust? Is it just dell sales tactics? I have 64-bit operating system, so it's possible to have more than 4Gb ram right?

Thank you very much for replying to my post. I really appreciate it.


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: [SOLVED] Dell Inspiron 1545 Memory Upgrade*

From everything I can find the laptop will support the 8GB of memory.

How much do you currently have installed?

Crucial is usually accurate with results and is one of (if not the best) option for purchasing compatible memory.


----------



## Tyree

I would not hesitate to trust Crucial but note the asterisk.
How much RAM do you currently have and are you experiencing any problems related to insufficient ram?
4GB is usually plenty.
From Crucial: Memory Type: DDR2 PC2-6400, DDR2 PC2-5300, DDR2 (non-ECC)
Maximum Memory: 8GB
Slots: 2
Each memory slot can hold DDR2 PC2-6400, DDR2 PC2-5300 with a maximum of 4GB per slot.*
*Not to exceed manufacturer supported memory.


----------



## vraeleragon

OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601)
BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A14
Processor: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4400 @ 2.20GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.2GHz
Memory: 4096MB RAM
Page file: 2918MB used, 5264MB available

And here are the information that I have from my account in the dell website. Processor, T4400, 2.2, 1MB, Core Penryn, 35W, R0
When I went to the compatible parts and upgrade and typed in my service tag, it says that my maximum memory: 4096, number of slots: 2.

Does it mean my particular laptop doesn't support 8GB RAM?

Thank you!


----------



## makinu1der2

Are you having issues with the 4GB?

The laptop should support the 8GB of memory without issues.


----------



## Tyree

vraeleragon said:


> Does it mean my particular laptop doesn't support 8GB RAM?


Crucial says it does but they do include the notation *Not to exceed manufacturer supported memory*



Tyree said:


> How much RAM do you currently have and are you experiencing any problems related to insufficient ram?
> 4GB is usually plenty.


----------



## vraeleragon

Well, I don't have too much issue, but somehow it's getting slower when I install something and do other stuff at the same time, or when I used AutoCAD. I'm thinking to upgrade the hard disk too. Will it affect the performance? I currently have 4GB


----------



## vraeleragon

Should I take the risk and buy the parts anyway? What could happen if my laptop actually doesn't support it?


----------



## makinu1der2

> Should I take the risk and buy the parts anyway?


That would be up to you. I can only advise what I found.

Looking through the spec on the Dell Support site it states max memory is 8GB.



> What could happen if my laptop actually doesn't support it?


Nothing would be damaged. Just would have to return the memory.

I have found no indication that it does not support that amount.


----------



## Tyree

vraeleragon said:


> Should I take the risk and buy the parts anyway? What could happen if my laptop actually doesn't support it?


Your money-your choice. If it doesn't support it, no harm will be done. 



vraeleragon said:


> Well, I don't have too much issue, but somehow it's getting slower when I install something and do other stuff at the same time, or when I used AutoCAD. I'm thinking to upgrade the hard disk too. Will it affect the performance? I currently have 4GB


AutoCAD is petty demanding but if 4GB isn't enough for other apps and/or normal use, you most likely have other issues.


----------



## vraeleragon

I see. I'll look through my computer and see if there's another problem. Thank you so much for answering all my questions!


----------

